

Show HN: Bucky – Monitoring Client-side Performance - zackbloom
http://github.hubspot.com/bucky?hn

======
youngtaff
Boomerang.js is pretty much the best client side library capturing and
beaconing back timing data.

How does Bucky differ from this?

What cleaning up of the data does it offer i.e. isn't not unusual to see
quirks in the data that comes back from the Navigation Timing API?

------
karlkatzke
There's already a pretty well known monitoring-related project called Bucky.

[https://github.com/cloudant/bucky](https://github.com/cloudant/bucky)

------
thenomad
OK, this looks awesome - I've been looking for a tool exactly like this for a
while.

How does it compare with webapp analysers like NewRelic, for example?

~~~
zackbloom
I think the biggest difference is that it's open source and pushes data into
the performance monitoring data stores many people already use (Graphite,
OpenTSDB, etc.).

------
alecsmart1
Would this add to load times on client end? Anyone know what kinda of delay do
tools like these, NewRelic etc. add on the users browsing experience?

~~~
zackbloom
Effectively it won't change the load time at all. The javascript is less than
4kb minified, and the request is not made until several seconds after the last
resource is loaded.

I can't speak for New Relic, but the overhead of this instrumentation would be
measured in microseconds.

~~~
youngtaff
How many seconds is several - is there a danger that is might be long enough
for the radio to have gone to sleep on a cellular connection?

